# Bioware finally releases new info on Dragon Age.



## Rahl Windsong (Jul 19, 2008)

For the longest time now Bioware has had a forum for a game in development titled Dragon Age. This game will be based on a game world that they design completely themselves, all the myths, all the legends, all the history is theirs to create.

I have been browsing that forum now for several years, posting to it now and then. So I was very excited when I finally came across some new information on this game....

Enjoy! 

http://dragonage.bioware.com/


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 19, 2008)

If you haven't already, I suggest watching all the interviews they've done during E3.


----------

